# Arbeiten unter Spannung - Wie handhabt ihr das??



## MeisterLampe81 (2 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen..

Aus gegebenem Anlass muß ich meine Mitarbeiter Unterweisen / Schulen im Umgang mit Arbeiten unter Spannung. 

Als allererstes muß ich euch aber mal fragen, wie ihr "Anklemmabeiten" an Niederspannungsverteilungen durchführt?? Bei uns ist es -bis jetzt- gang und gebe, das alles bis 10mm² mal eben am Isolierstoffgehäuse aufgelegt wird. Man zieht sich Helm mit Visier und Elektrohandschuhe an, ggf. nimmt man noch eine Isoliermatte und legt die Leitung auf. Nach der VDE 0105 ist das ja schon "Arbeiten unter Spannung". Soweit ok. Das Problem ist bei uns, das man 99% der Verteilungen nicht mal eben freischalten kann.. ich denke mal, das es hier vielen so geht..

So.. und nun will ich eine AuS Unterweisung durchführen..

2. Macht ihr diese Unterweisungen durch einen externen Ausbilder (z.B. 2 Tage beim Tüv mit Theorie und Praxis) oder führt ihr als VEFK diese Unterweisung selber durch?? 

3. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es mit der Rechtssicherheit aussieht?? Ich kann die Mitarbeiter zwar schulen (auch Theorie und Praxis), fühle mich aber meist wohler, wenn ich das bei einem Externen (z.B. Tüv) machen lasse..

4. Wie sieht es bei euch mit der Auswahl der Elektrofachkraft aus?? In der BGR A3 steht ja G25 Untersuchung und Erste-Hilfe Kurs..



Ich hoffe, das sich hier nicht nur Programmierer rumtreiben... 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Proxy (2 März 2010)

Hi,

ich will schon mal vorwegnehmen das ich dir nur einen Ratschlag oder Denkanstoß geben will.

So also wie meine Informationen/Wissen ist:

Darfst du als Weisungsbefugter (Meister/Techniker/Ing), deinen Mitarbeitern eine Schulung mit dem Anklemmen an Unter Spannung stehen Teilen geben. Diese musst du Dokumentieren was bedeutet Unterschrift der Teilnehmer dieser Schulung zu verlangen. Wer nicht unterschreibt darf nicht Unter Spg arbeiten.

Ich persönlich würde schauen wie oft das vorkommt, bei einer Anklemmung pro Jahr würde ich keine Schulung von Extern durchführen lassen sondern nur eine Interne. Wenn du jedoch öfters sowas machst würde ich es Externen  überlassen. Der TÜV oder die Genossenschaft, da diese auch dir was beibringen können das du nicht mehr weißt bzw. vergessen hast. 
Z.b. Nur jeweils 2 Leuten dürfen zusammen anklemmen, Sicherheitsausrüstung, Erste Hilfe Kurse ect.

Ein zwei tägiger Kurs würde glaub ich allen was bringen, da vergessenes aufgefrischt wird.

Wenn du jedoch so fit bist steht nichts dagegen das du dies übernimmst. Wie gesagt Dokumentierpflicht einhalten für späteren problemen bei Arbeitsunfällen

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

Falls ein Fehler in meiner Erklärung ist bitte ich um vervollständigung


----------



## Paule (2 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bei uns, das man 99% der Verteilungen nicht mal eben freischalten kann.. ich denke mal, das es hier vielen so geht..


Ja ist klar, die Verteilungen kann man nicht ohne weiteres abschalten.
Aber die einzelnen Abgänge werden doch separat abgesichert, sprich man kann sie Spannungsfrei schalten.
Ich kenne das schon auch das man mal auf die gefährliche Seite muss, aber das sind doch eher die ausnahmen.
Aber wenn das bei Dir anders ist, OK.



Proxy schrieb:


> Ein zwei tägiger Kurs würde glaub ich allen was bringen, da vergessenes aufgefrischt wird.


Da gibt es zweitägige Kurse? Ist mir neu, da sind aber viele Kaffeepausen dabei.
1. Hauptpunkt: Die fünf Sicherheitsregeln > Freischalten u.s.w.
2. Wenn 1 nicht geht, dann mit den geeigneten Schutzmaßnahmen wie MeisterLampe schon erwähnt hat (Helm, Schutzmatte, u.s.w.).


----------



## Perfektionist (2 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ... führt ihr als VEFK diese Unterweisung selber durch??
> 3. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es mit der Rechtssicherheit aussieht?? Ich kann die Mitarbeiter zwar schulen (auch Theorie und Praxis), fühle mich aber meist wohler, wenn ich das bei einem Externen (z.B. Tüv) machen lasse..


falls ich als Proggie (Softwareentwickler) falsch liegen sollte, mich bitte zu korrigieren, aber VEFK heisst doch: *verantwortliche* Elektrofachkraft. Sorry, wenn ich nun mal ganz provokant frage: bist Du verantwortlich oder ein Feigling? Zweifelst Du an Deiner Kompetenz?


----------



## Paule (2 März 2010)

Melde mich nochmal zu Wort.
Ne, eigentlich war Deine Frage ja ganz anders.
Also Du darfst Deinen Mitarbeiter auf jeden Fall schulen, musst es sogar in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen (glaube einmal jährlich).
Wenn Du Ihn natürlich auf ein externes Seminar schickst hast Du die Sache los, weißt das Du nichts wichtiges vergessen hast und der Mitarbeiter hat vielleicht auch noch einen netten Tag mit anderen Kollegen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (2 März 2010)

Erstmal vielen dank für eure schnellen Antworten..




> Ich persönlich würde schauen wie oft das vorkommt



Also so genau kann ich das gar nicht sagen.. kommt immer drauf an, was an Arbeit anliegt. Aber 10-15 mal im Jahr passiert das schon. Ist aber nicht immer der gleiche, der anklemmen muß..




> Ein zwei tägiger Kurs würde glaub ich allen was bringen, da vergessenes aufgefrischt wird



Ich sehe das ähnlich.. man lernt in den Kursen immer was dazu.. man ist ja auch vergesslich.. 




> Aber die einzelnen Abgänge werden doch separat abgesichert, sprich man kann sie Spannungsfrei schalten



Wir haben bei uns im Betrieb hauptsächlich Moeller CI Gehäuse bzw. Niederspannungsverteilungen. Wenn man da den Berührungsschutz abmacht um die Leitungen aufzulegen, schaut man auf die blanken Schienen. Da hat man sogesehen keine Abgänge, die man Spannungsfrei schalten kann..




> Da gibt es zweitägige Kurse?



Sorry, es war nicht der Tüv, sondern die TAW.. da gibt es 2 tägige Kurse..




> 1. Hauptpunkt: Die fünf Sicherheitsregeln > Freischalten



Es geht mir nicht ums Abschalten, sondern ganz explizit um das Arbeiten unter Spannung nach VDE 0105 bis 1kV.. Das man normalerweise abschalten muß, bekommt jeder in seiner Jahresunterweisung beigebracht.. 




> bist Du verantwortlich oder ein Feigling?



Ich bin *verantwortlich*, aber aufgrund der BetrSichV auch ein feigling.. 




> Zweifelst Du an Deiner Kompetenz?



Nö.. keineswegs!!! Aber es gibt gewisse Themen, da sollte man besser zweimal drüber nachdenken und vielleicht auch mal eine Meinung von Außenstehenden einholen.. Arbeiten unter Spannung ist nicht ganz ungefährlich.. das hat nix mit Kompetenz zu tun!! Die normalen Unterweisungen und betriebsinterne EuP Ausbildungen sind kein Thema, aber AuS ist ein ganz "heißes" Ding!!


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## online (3 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns im Betrieb hauptsächlich Moeller CI Gehäuse bzw. Niederspannungsverteilungen. Wenn man da den Berührungsschutz abmacht um die Leitungen aufzulegen, schaut man auf die blanken Schienen. Da hat man sogesehen keine Abgänge, die man Spannungsfrei schalten kann..


 
Hallo, ich kenne das aber dann nur so, dass mann noch ein Zusätzliches CI-Gehäuse anflanscht, in dem sich dann eine Klemmleiste befindet auf die man die Drähte von den Sicherungen führt. Wenn man jetzt etwas dort an oder abzuklemmen hat, ist es ja nicht mehr gefährlich, da man von den Stromschienen getrennt ist. Es ist doch in der Industrie sogar Pflicht hinter/vor den Sicherungen Klemmleisten zu haben.

Gruß online


----------



## nade (3 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, die Verteilungen kann man nicht ohne weiteres abschalten.
> Aber die einzelnen Abgänge werden doch separat abgesichert, sprich man kann sie Spannungsfrei schalten.
> Ich kenne das schon auch das man mal auf die gefährliche Seite muss, aber das sind doch eher die ausnahmen.
> Aber wenn das bei Dir anders ist, OK.
> ...


Schutzausrüstung, total überbewertet... 
Für alles gibt es ein :TOOL: hauptsache die *vde* wird dabei berücksichtigt.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 März 2010)

online schrieb:


> Es ist doch in der Industrie sogar Pflicht hinter/vor den Sicherungen Klemmleisten zu haben.



Hallo online.. wo finde ich diese Vorschrift?? Wir haben nirgends eine Klemmleiste hinter den Abgängen. Wie sieht das denn bei dir in der Praxis aus?? Ich meine, man kann ja Neozed Sicherungen bis 63A reinschrauben.. ist dann die ganze Klemmleiste auf 16mm²?? 
Das einzige, was auf Klemmleiste geht ist der PE und N.. dafür ist da ja extra eine Schiene drin.

Werde die Unterweisung warscheinlich selber durchführen. Ich hab von der BG relativ Brauchbares Material bekommen. Werde es noch unseren Betriebsgegebenheiten anpassen und dann fuppt das schon..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> falls ich als Proggie (Softwareentwickler) falsch liegen sollte, mich bitte zu korrigieren, aber VEFK heisst doch: *verantwortliche* Elektrofachkraft. Sorry, wenn ich nun mal ganz provokant frage: bist Du verantwortlich oder ein Feigling? Zweifelst Du an Deiner Kompetenz?



Wenn du solche Aussagen machst, würd ich sagen:
Bleib lieber bei der Software 

Rechtssichere Unterweisungen zum Thema Arbeitsschutz und Unfallverhütung zu machen ist in Deutschland nicht ohne.
Die jährliche Pflichtunterweisung ist, wenn du die Unterlagen hast, kein Akt. Eine Erstunterweisung zu einem Thema ist schon mit einem netten Aufwand verbunden. Du musst die Normen und Unfallverhütungsvorschriften zusammentragen, verteilen bzw. bereitstellen, einen Vortrag dazu halten, und dir das von jedem bestätigen lassen.  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## online (3 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo online.. wo finde ich diese Vorschrift?? Wir haben nirgends eine Klemmleiste hinter den Abgängen.
> Das einzige, was auf Klemmleiste geht ist der PE und N.. dafür ist da ja extra eine Schiene drin.


 
Hallo, wo ich diese Vorschrift jetzt gerade finden soll weiss ich leider nicht, habe auch selber keine VDE da. Es ist aber nicht nur bei uns im Betrieb so, in der Meisterschule wurde das auch so gesagt, der N benötigt sogar einne Trennklemme.



MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn bei dir in der Praxis aus?? Ich meine, man kann ja Neozed Sicherungen bis 63A reinschrauben.. ist dann die ganze Klemmleiste auf 16mm²??


 
Wenn man eine Verteilung baut/umrüstet, sollte man halt vorher wissen wieviele Abgänge mit welcher Amperezahl man braucht, damit man die Verdrahtung und die Klemmen entsprechend ausführen kann. Dann kommen überall Passringe der Endsprechenden Größe rein (soll auch Pflicht sein).
Vielleicht müssen wir halt das mit den Klemmen mal als Frage ins Forum stellen, da gibt es sicher jemanden der das genau weis.
Gruß online


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 März 2010)

online schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht nur bei uns im Betrieb so, in der Meisterschule wurde das auch so gesagt, der N benötigt sogar eine Trennklemme.



Hallo online.. wir schwenken zwar ein wenig vom Thema ab, aber ich finde es dennoch interessant.. . Also in der Meisterschule war es bei mir genau so. Die Trennklemmen waren auch vorhanden, allerdings nur auf der Prüfwand für die 0100 - T600 bzw. ehemals Teil 610. Die Trennklemmen sind bei einer Prüfung auch ganz angenehm, da man sich das abklemmen sparen kann. Hab schon meine Unterlagen durchgeguckt, aber einen Verweis auf eine Norm find ich nicht. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, das das (mittlerweile) im Privathaushalt pflicht ist. Wenn ich mir die Verteilung bei mir zu hause angucke, ist davon aber auch nix zu sehen. Des weiteren lassen wir jedes Jahr jemanden kommen, der "einen blick" auf unsere Anlagen wirft (Versicherungsgründe), aber wegen Abgangsklemmen in den Verteilungen hat er noch nie gemeckert..




online schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Verteilung baut/umrüstet, sollte man halt vorher wissen wieviele Abgänge mit welcher Amperezahl man braucht, damit man die Verdrahtung und die Klemmen entsprechend ausführen kann.



Tut mir leid, das sehe ich als unmöglich an!! Ich kann zwar sagen, das ich die Verteilung mit maximal x Ampere belasten darf und was zum zeitpunkt der Errichtung angeschlossen ist/wird, aber hellsehen kann ich nicht. Was weiß ich denn, wie die Halle, in der die Verteilung hängt in 2 Jahren aussieht.. 




online schrieb:


> Dann kommen überall Passringe der Endsprechenden Größe rein



Jep.. haben wir mal nachgerüstet.. war ein Mordsspaß... *ROFL*  




online schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen wir halt das mit den Klemmen mal als Frage ins Forum stellen, da gibt es sicher jemanden der das genau weis



Ist eine gute Idee.. ich warte aber noch ein bisschen ab, bevor ich ein neues Thema eröffne. Vielleicht ließt das hier ja jemand, der bescheid weiß..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## wm-webservice (3 März 2010)

*Ihr bewegt euch alle auf ziemlich dünnem Eis*

Hallo Meister Lampe,

wenn ich richtig verstanden habe handelt es sich bei Dir um das Problem AuS.
Du wolltest wissen ob Du Deine Mitarbeiter selber unterweisen darfst.

AuS sollte sicherlich die Ausnahme sein und normalerweise kann man seine Mitarbeiter nicht so einfach selbst unterweisen.

Schau mal bei der TRBS 1231 nach in Kapitel 4.3.2.3 
Arbeiten unter Spannung - Grundanforderungen

Der Teil 1 dieser TRBS befasst sich direkt mit den AuS ist aber leider noch nicht veröffentlicht.

Früher war es so das nur speziell ausgebildete und erfahrene Mitarbeiter unter Verwendung von isoliertem Werkzeug AuS ausführen durften.
Die Ausbildung durfte nur durch qualifizierte Fachleute die sich speziell mit den AuS auskennen durchgeführt werden.

Heute muss der Unternehmer nicht nur die Ausbildung der Mitarbeiter nachweisen sondern muss detailierte Arbeitsanweisungen erstellen.
So  etwas würde ich nie ohne externe Unterstützung machen.

Wenn einem Deiner Mitarbeiter beim AuS zu Schaden kommt mußt Du als Unternehmer nachweisen das Du alle möglichen Vorsichtmaßnahmen ergriffen hast um Ihn vor Schaden zu bewahren.

Will heißen als Unternehmer oder als VEFK steht man immer mit einem Bein im Knast.

AuS nur im Notfall, wenns nicht anders geht extra Ausbildung durch externe Fachkräfte mit allen nötigen Unterlagen.

MfG

Wolfgang

Wir werden unterstützt von Fa. Garbes


----------



## nade (3 März 2010)

Also, Reihenklemmen sind auch meines wissens nicht vorgeschrieben, esseiden es ist im LV vorgegeben.
N-Trennklemmen sind auch wieder so ein Zweischneidiges Schwert... Auf der einen Seite zwecks Isomessung, Schutzleitermessung sicherlich brauchbar, aber auf der anderen Seite heißt es belegt mit Wärmekamerabilder, das sie ein Schwachpunkt darstellen. Also vom Übergangswiederstand her und sich RICHTIG gut erwärmen...
Die eine Sache. Passringe? besser Schrauben, weil die Ringe sind schnell mal ungewollt mit der Sicherung mit rausgezogen, und wenn da sich einer Unbefugt drantut, könnte es gerne mal auch eine etwas zu große Absicherung werden...
Worst chase eben.
Wo es auch kein MUSS ist, aber wohl Sinn macht, ist bei EIB oder sonstiger Automatisierung.
Zur Platzreserve, in Verteilungen sind mein 10-30% bei der Errichtung Vorgeschrieben... kann ich nichts genaueres zu sagen, wüßte auch nicht wo.
VDE vorhanden, aber eben 4 Jahre veraltet und keine Lust nachzuschaun.
Ansonsten könnte es noch in der TAB des Anschlussgebietes geregelt sein.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 März 2010)

wm-webservice schrieb:


> Schau mal bei der TRBS 1231 nach in Kapitel 4.3.2.3
> Arbeiten unter Spannung - Grundanforderungen



Hallo Wolfgang, vielen dank für deinen Beitrag. Die TRBS 1231 kenne ich (noch) nicht. Habe mal danach gegoogelt und auch nix wirklich brauchbares gefunden. Ich habe mich bis jetzt immer an der VDE 0105, BGR A3, BGV A3 und TRBS 2131 orientiert. Habe auch eine CD von der BG "Ausbildung von AuS" erhalten (die ich mir allerdings noch nicht genau angeschaut habe).




wm-webservice schrieb:


> Heute muss der Unternehmer nicht nur die Ausbildung der Mitarbeiter nachweisen sondern muss detailierte Arbeitsanweisungen erstellen.
> So etwas würde ich nie ohne externe Unterstützung machen.



An einer Gefährdungsanalyse und Arbeitsanweisung bin ich dran. Sowas erstelle ich allerdings -wie du richtig sagst- nicht alleine. Für sowas nehme ich gerne unsere SiFa und eine externe SiFa vom Werksarzt mit ins Boot..




wm-webservice schrieb:


> Will heißen als Unternehmer oder als VEFK steht man immer mit einem Bein im Knast



Ich weiß!! Hätte ich das aber mal gewußt, bevor ich zur Schule gegangen bin.. 




nade schrieb:


> Also, Reihenklemmen sind auch meines wissens nicht vorgeschrieben, esseiden es ist im LV vorgegeben.



Hallo nade, ich hab heute Abend mal intensiv Bücher, Ordner und das Web durchsucht und keine Vorschriften diesbezüglich gefunden...




nade schrieb:


> Passringe? besser Schrauben, weil die Ringe sind schnell mal ungewollt mit der Sicherung mit rausgezogen



Schrauben?? Das geht doch nur bei den guten alten Verteilungen mit Pertinaxabdeckung.. die haben ja noch ein Loch in den Schienen. Das Werkzeug, was wir dafür haben ist bestimmt schon 50 Jahre alt. Hast du neuere Verteilungen, wo du Passringe hineinschrauben kannst?? Selbst die "alten" Diazedaufnahmen haben bei uns keine Möglichkeit zum schrauben..




nade schrieb:


> Wo es auch kein MUSS ist



Soweit ich weiß, ist es ein MUSS!! Muß nochmal in der Firma nachschauen. Hab das sogar schwarz auf weiß.. meine ich jedenfalls.. 




nade schrieb:


> VDE vorhanden, aber eben 4 Jahre veraltet und keine Lust nachzuschaun



Faule Socke.. 


Vielen dank für die Beteiligung an diesen Themen..

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MSB (4 März 2010)

Also, da ich momentan meinen Freifahrtschein in den Knast, sprich Meister mache (mit nagelneuer VDE),
habe ich das mit dem Neutralleiter mal eben recherschiert.

Eine definitive Forderung gibt es laut:
VDE0100-482
Räume mit besonderen Brandrisiko


> Allgemeine Vorbemerkung: 482.1.1 "müssen Elektrische Anlagen auf solche beschränkt werden die für die Anwendung in diesen Betriebsstätten erforderlich sind"





> 482.1.9 Jeder Neutralleiter muss mit einer Einrichtung zum Trennen nach DIN VDE 0100-537 (VDE 0100
> Teil 537):1999-06, 537.2 versehen sein.


VDE0100-718 Bauliche Anlagen für Menschenansammlungen
Hierunter zählen u.a. auch Arbeitstätten


> 718.482.1.9 Die Verteiler sind so auszuführen, dass eine einfache Messung des Isolationswiderstands aller Leiter gegen Erde jedes einzelnen abgehenden Stromkreises möglich ist. Bei Leiterquerschnitten unter
> 10 mm² muss diese Messung ohne Abklemmen des Neutralleiters möglich sein, z. B. durch den Einbau von Neutralleiter-Trennklemmen.


Also gefordert prinzipiell ja, aber nur bis 10mm² ...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal mit den Begriff "Arbeiten unter Spannung" helfen,
laut BGR A3 bzw. VDE0105 ist es ja so, das es nur AuS wenn mann mit Körperteilen / Werkzeugen in die "Gefahrenzone" = Dl = keine Berührung bis 1000V.
Das heißt um jetzt bei der Verteilung zu bleiben, wenn ich die 5 Sicherheitsregeln (insbesondere benachbarte Teile Abschranken)
berücksichtige, die Abgangssicherung ausschalte, dann mein Kabel anklemme ist das kein AuS.
Laut Lehrer ist es aber AuS sobald ich mit Werkzeug in die Annäherungszone = Dv = 300mm bis 1000V eindringe.
Hab ich da jetzt dann irgendwas wichtiges übersehen / gar nicht verstanden?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (4 März 2010)

Also MSB, hier hast du ja mal eine Möglichkeit die VDE deuten/lesen zu lernen.

Wer suchet der findet. Du hast gefunden.

Könnte dir vielleicht auch bei dem ein oder anderen PRoblem helfen MSB. www.Voltimum.de


> Maßgebliche rechtliche Veränderungen, die jeden Elektriker betreffen
> 
> 
> Es ist in den letzten Jahren sehr viel passiert. Im Rahmen der EU- Harmonisierung wurden viele Gesetze, Verordnungen, Technische Regeln für Betriebssicherheit und weitere Vorschriften erlassen. Für den Praktiker ist es ein zunehmendes Problem, sich hier rechtssicher zu bewegen.
> ...



Mußte es leider Rauskopieren, weil es sonst nicht ohne Registrierung zu Erreichen ist.
Ist trotz allem allerdings Firmenungebunden.

Zu AuS, dann dürften eigentlich PV Anlagen NIE von Heizungsbauer oder Dachdecker verlegt werden. (Werden sie aber zum Teil). Und auch dann dürften ja eigentlich auch NUR Installateure mit AuS Schein die Verschaltung bis zu den Wechselrichter durchführen... Je nach Modulanzahl und Wechselrichtertyp sind da bis zu 700V keine Seltenheit. Die letzten Anlagen waren allerdings meistens so bei 300-400V pro String geschaltet.
Also bei manchen Arbeiten gehört eben einfach der gesunde Menschenverstand dazu. Es ist selbst bei höchsten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen nicht auszuschließen das was Passiert.
Wer nichts arbeitet macht keine Fehler, dem wird dadurch auch kein Schaltschrank um die Ohren fliegen können....


----------



## Perfektionist (4 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Aussagen machst, würd ich sagen:
> Bleib lieber bei der Software


In der Sache bin und bleibe ich Feigling.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Rechtssichere Unterweisungen zum Thema Arbeitsschutz und Unfallverhütung zu machen ist in Deutschland nicht ohne.


Rechtssicherheit ist schön und gut - besser ist, wenn erst gar nichts passiert, was danach die Frage nach Verantwortung aufwirft.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, als erstes muß ich mich mal korregieren...



MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist es ein MUSS!! Muß nochmal in der Firma nachschauen. Hab das sogar schwarz auf weiß.. meine ich jedenfalls..



Ich habe es leider nicht schwarz auf weiß. Unser Anlagenprüfer hat lediglich geschrieben, das an der Verteilung xy der fehlende Passring zu ersetzen ist. Eine Norm hat er nicht dabei geschrieben. Bei allen anderen Mängeln hat er immer die entsprechende Norm dazugeschrieben..




MSB schrieb:


> Also, da ich momentan meinen Freifahrtschein in den Knast, sprich Meister mache (mit nagelneuer VDE)



Hab gehört, das die Länder nach erscheinen der neuen BetrSichV schon neue Gefängnisse bauen.. 




MSB schrieb:


> Bei Leiterquerschnitten unter
> 10 mm² muss diese Messung ohne Abklemmen des Neutralleiters möglich sein, z. B. durch den Einbau von Neutralleiter-Trennklemmen



Danke für die Norm.. werde mir die morgen mal anschauen. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wo das mit den Trennklemmen steht. Vielleicht steht da ja auch was von einer Klemmleiste in der Verteilung..




MSB schrieb:


> Das heißt um jetzt bei der Verteilung zu bleiben, wenn ich die 5 Sicherheitsregeln (insbesondere benachbarte Teile Abschranken)
> berücksichtige, die Abgangssicherung ausschalte, dann mein Kabel anklemme ist das kein AuS



Ja!! So würde ich das auch sehen!! Aber bitte erst die Sicherungen raus und dann abschranken.. . Das Problem bei uns sind die Moeller Verteilungen (ohne Klemmleiste), bei denen man beim an- bzw abklemmen 20mm von den unisolierten Stromschienen entfernt arbeiten muss..




nade schrieb:


> Zu AuS, dann dürften eigentlich PV Anlagen NIE von Heizungsbauer oder Dachdecker verlegt werden



Doch, dürfen sie!! Ich habe mal *gehört*, das man PV Module beim installieren mit einer Plane oder Decke abdecken muss (damit sind wir wieder bei der VDE 0105). Ich habe zwar noch nie selbst eine PV Anlage installiert (und werde es hoffentlich auch nie machen müssen ), kenne aber jemanden, der das Tag täglich macht. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie sicher er in "seinen" Normen ist, aber er ist sonst eigentlich auch ganz fit..




nade schrieb:


> Es ist selbst bei höchsten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen nicht auszuschließen das was Passiert





Perfektionist schrieb:


> Rechtssicherheit ist schön und gut - besser ist, wenn erst gar nichts passiert, was danach die Frage nach Verantwortung aufwirft.



Da stimmt! Bei Deppen und Vollpfosten helfen sowieso keine Unterweisungen und Sicherheitsbelehrungen. Man muß ja auch noch arbeiten können.. *ROFL*
Klar ist es am besten, wenn nix passiert, aber welcher Elektriker hat noch keinen gewischt bekommen.. ich kenne keinen.. außer Mechatroniker.. . Genug geschmutzt.. 


Ich kann zur BetrSichV noch ein ganz gutes Buch empfehlen:

VDE Schriftreihe Nr. 121
Betriebssicherheitsverordnung
ISBN 978-3-8007-3160-2

Sollte man sich als Verantwortlicher oder angehender Verantwortlich mal durchlesen..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

